# Good News From Coastal Carnivores!



## obregon562 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey MantidForum!

I am proud to announce that my company now ships worldwide! Global Priority is our global shipper of choice, although buyers can choose others.

Also, i have some new bugs and plants for sale! Please go to my website, coastalcarnivores.com, for further prodcuts, but here are the more bug-orientated ones.

1 32 oz. D. melanogaster culture BIG!: $12

Green Lynx Spider small: $6.50

Green Lynx Spider medium: $8.50

Green Lynx Spider large: $9.75

Female Black Widow MUST BE 18 YEARS OR OLDER ORDER: $15.65

Black Widow Egg Sack MUST BE 18 YEARS OR OLDER TO ORDER: $25

Packages:

Green Lynx Deal: $21 for all three sizes

Black Widow Deal: $36.50 for a mama and an egg case.

_All prices do *NOT* include shipping and handling. Please contact me for shipping options._

Thanks so much!

Frankie


----------

